# Golden Close Ups!



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Here's my daughter's new rescue, Conway, or now known as ConCon  sorry wrong pic...


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

if this isn't the close up, I give up! OK, it's the one


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Lexi


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

The first one is the only one I have closup of Bama and the second one is of Beau.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

ooh, they are close, I know Tom might be a bit of a poser, but there's no way he'd let me get that close without trying to pinch the camera off me


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*Baby Blue today*

this was an oops but fits into this thread! lol


----------



## welshgold (Feb 27, 2007)

Just have a go at cropping and enlarging your existing Golden pics


----------



## welshgold (Feb 27, 2007)

arcane said:


> this was an oops but fits into this thread! lol


 Lovely! your Golden looks as if he/she is going to have a nice bit of colour judging by the colour of the ear!


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Here's Izzie cuddling up with Freddie the cat!


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Another fairly close up of Obi...


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

This is the best I can come up with.. Obi


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

rachel's close up!


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Here is Sammys close ups


----------



## DebsDog (Mar 28, 2008)

*funny face*









Scarrry Pup


----------



## tdog (Feb 16, 2008)

Here is a close up of Wyatt. I was playing around with some of the filters in Photoshop. I'd love to have a huge painting of this.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

tdog - love that shot! I agree, a painting would look great! (Would look great in the GRF calendar!)


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Penny 

 

Rusty


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

I'm so glad my camera's back in working order! Here's a few I got tonight:

Wilson:

















and Shelby:


----------



## SunshineGirl (Jun 28, 2008)

I just uploaded some pictures to my computer and found a few cool close-ups of Luna!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I just took these for this thread...hehe! Poor Vito..."mooom, I'm busy here."


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Here is Jack and Rusty.


----------



## tdog (Feb 16, 2008)

jealous1 said:


> tdog - love that shot! I agree, a painting would look great! (Would look great in the GRF calendar!)


It would be so great to have Wy's pic on the calender.....Is there somewhere that I need to go to submit the pic?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Lilah's closeup, and then her opinion of the camera in her face! lol


















Robbie close up shots - the nose knows!'









His eyes still make me catch my breath


----------



## Tessa's Mom (Jun 28, 2007)

*Up close and canine*

Tessa .... I love this thread! Great idea!!!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

*close up Asha and Hudson*

Here are a couple of close up of Asha and Hudson


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Here's a buggy Loo


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

moverking said:


> Here's a buggy Loo


trust you Maribeth..........................but that is one funny pic, was it by chance or did you have to wait ???


----------



## Powderpuff (Dec 30, 2007)

Murph had such big but soft paws as a little pup


----------



## rradovitch (Mar 15, 2008)

Zoe resting on the dock-


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Here's Riley cooling off.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

davebeech said:


> trust you Maribeth..........................but that is one funny pic, was it by chance or did you have to wait ???


Haha...I waited FOREVER for that **** fly to land! Now if you believe that I have some mountain property on the coast of Florida you might be interested in, lol:


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

*Asha and Hudson close up*

Love all the posts of close ups thought I would add a couple more


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

here's Tom's contribution


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow! A lifesize Tom!!! Down, Loocie, Down!
That is a superb pic Dave....awww, I just wish I could smooch him :smooch:


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

moverking said:


> Haha...I waited FOREVER for that **** fly to land! Now if you believe that I have some mountain property on the coast of Florida you might be interested in, lol:


how much are you selling it for ???? hahaha...........still love the pic !!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

My red-headed heart dog, Sadie


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

Here are a few of Libby. 










































































Sorry if we were only supposed to pick one. I honestly didn't even realize that I had this many close-ups of her and the one that I was looking for is nowhere to be found on my computer


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

moverking said:


> My red-headed heart dog, Sadie


and what a looker she is too !!


----------



## Nutty's Mom (May 27, 2008)

First one is a pic of Nutty and the second is Hunter.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Great pics everyone, love this thread 

Here's a few shots of my crew


----------



## welshgold (Feb 27, 2007)

*Elvis & Allez*

Yet again wet!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Gross one of Ollie


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

Not a super close up but....


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

This is my favorite close up of Bentley.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

*Golden close ups!*

Here's Finn early on after his adoption protecting Harry the Husky from thunder, which Finn is terribly afraid of:uhoh:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Muddy face


----------

